# Dwarf Puffer and Otto Purchase



## wlyons9856 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello all, 
Does anyone sell freshwater Dwarf Puffers and Ottos here, Im interested in purchasing 2 DPs and 1 Otto!


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Try posting in the 'for sale or trade' forum... 
you'll get better responses there I think


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Sup dude, dwarf puffs near me are about 2.00 in the store, ottos are like 1.25 at petco. No petstores near you?


----------



## wlyons9856 (Apr 14, 2010)

Petsmart near me had neither Ottos nor Puffs, gonna go try one more store, I really dont want to pay overnight shipping costs to recieve fish


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

both petsmart and petco get them


----------



## wlyons9856 (Apr 14, 2010)

Not near me, Petsmart near me isn't too fish friendly


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I have yet to see anyone sell DP's, ever. I don't think people breed them to be able to be sold in forums, best to find a local fish store and see if they can special order for you.


----------



## Tommyu1992 (May 24, 2010)

The only time I've ever seen dwarf puffers in store is, ironically enough, a walmart. Unfortunately I was on vacation in deep creek, md and couldn't transport it home.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Any petcos near you? You could take a ride up to Boston.
It would probably only be an hour long drive or so.

Skiptons is a great aquarium store, I was just there and they have ottos and other great great great fish.

I've never seen some of the fish there in New York before.


----------

